# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Të Përjetosh Thellësitë e Jezu Krishtit!

## marcus1

Të dashtun vllazën dhe motra,

Njitu do postoj një libër qi asht shkruejt nga një motër katolike e shekullit të 17. Emri i saj asht Jeanne Guyon. Jeanne Guyon asht konsiderue, akoma edhe prej anmiqve të saj, si nji prej grave ma të njohuna në historinë e kishës. 

Dikur ky libër asht djeg publikisht në Francë dhe megjithate ky libër asht marrë nga të krishterët kërkues si nji prej librave të krishterë ma të fuqishëm qi asht shkrue ndonjiherë. 

Kur Watchman Nee (Uoçmën Ni)e pa se ky libër asht përkthye ne gjuhën Kineze, e shpërndau te të gjithë të krishterët e "Kopesë së Vogël". Fenelon, Konti Zinzendorf, Xhon Wesley (Gjon Ueslei) Quakers-it e hershëm, Jessie Penn-Lewis dhe Hudson Taylor (Hadsën Teilër), të gjithë këta ja u kan rrekomandue kyt libër besimtarëve të kohës së tyne. 

Shpresoj qi edhe për ju të bahet nji libër qi ka me ndryshue jetën tuej të lutjes.

----------


## marcus1

*Hyrje* 

*E shkruar në pjesën e dytë të shekullit XVII*

Ky libër i vogël, i lindur në një thjeshtësi të madhe, nuk u shkrua për t'u botuar. Unë e shkrova atë për disa individë të cilët kërkonin të donin Perëndinë me gjithë zemër. Por për shkak të përjetimit të madh frymorë që ata patën nga leximi i këtij dorëshkrimi, shumë të tjerë më kërkuan të kenë kopjen e tyre personale dhe për shkak të kësaj kërkese, ky libër i vogël u dorëzua për botim. 

E kam lënë këtë libër në thjeshtësinë e tij origjinal. Nuk përmban kritikë ndaj mësimeve të të tjerëve që kanë shkruar rreth gjërave frymore. Për kundrazi, ky libër përforcon mësimet e tyre. 

Tani, unë e lë librin nën gjykimin e njerëzve me shkollë dhe me përvojë duke bërë një kërkesë: Ju lutem mos ndaloni në sipërfaqe, por në qëllimin kryesor të shkrimit të librit tim. Qëllimi i tij është ta drejtojë tërë botën, që ajo ta dojë Perëndinë, e t'i shërbejë Atij në një mënyrë që është më e lehtë dhe më e thjeshtë se sa mund ta imagjinojë njeri. 

Unë e kam shkruar qëllimisht këtë libër për ata ndjekës të dashur të Jezu Krishtit, të cilët nuk janë të kualifikuar për kërkime intensive, por që megjithatë, dëshirojnë t'i jepen plotësisht Perëndisë. 

Lexuesi që do të vijë para këtij libri pa paragjykime, do të gjejë të fshehura poshtë shprehjeve më të thjeshta, një vajosje sekrete. Kjo vajosje do ta ngazëllojë atë për të vazhduar të ndjekë atë lumturi të brëndshme, të cilën të gjithë dishepujt e Zotit do dëshironin ta kishin dhe t'i gëzoheshin si fëmijë. 

E kam thënë se përsosja mund të arrihet lehtësisht dhe kjo është e vërtetë. Jezu Krishti është përsosja dhe kur e kërkojmë Atë brënda vetes sonë, mund ta gjejmë Atë fare lehtë. 

Por ndoshta ti do të pyesësh, "Po a nuk tha Zoti 'Ju do të më kërkoni por nuk keni për të me gjetur'?" (Gjoni 7:34) Ah, por Zoti juaj i cili nuk mund të kundërshtojë vetveten, gjithashtu u tha të gjithëve, "Kërkoni dhe do të gjeni" (Mateu 7:7)

Po, është e vërtetë se nëse ti e kërkon Zotin dhe ende nuk je i gatshëm t'i japësh fund të mëkatuarit, nuk ke për ta gjetur Atë. Përse? Sepse po e kërkon Atë në një vënd në të cilin nuk ndodhet. Prandaj është thënë: "Do të vdisni në mëkatet tuaja"

Por nëse ti e kërkon Perëndinë në zemrën tënde dhe nëse sinqerisht i largohesh mëkateve të tua që t'i afrohesh Atij, sigurisht që do ta gjesh Atë. 

vazhdon...

----------


## marcus1

Unë e kuptoj se ideja e të jetuarit "një jetë të Perëndishme" është e frikshme për shumicën e të krishterëve dhe lutja shihet si diçka shumë e vështirë për t'ju dalë mbanë. Për pasojë shumë besimtarë shkurajohen shumë që në fillim, madje nuk kanë kurajo as për të hedhur hapat e parë në këtë drejtim. Është e vërtetë se nëse do të vëresh vështirësitë e një ndërmarrje të re, natyrisht që ajo mund të të dëshpërojë dhe të të heqë çdo dëshirë për të filluar. Nga ana tjetër, dëshirimi që të ngjall një aventurë e tillë dhe ideja se kjo mund të kryhet lehtësisht, mund të të bëjë që të nisesh me fuqi drejt saj. 

Ky libër, ndriçon rrugën drejt dëshirës, kënaqësisë, avantazheve dhe lehtësisë së këtyre dy çështjeve: lutjes dhe devocionit. 

Oh, sikur edhe një herë të vetme të mund të shihnim mirësinë e Perëndisë ndaj fëmijëve të Tij dhe dëshirën e Tij për t'ju zbuluar atyre! Atëhere, ne nuk do shkonim më pas dëshirave tona egoiste. As nuk do të shkurajoheshim kaq shpejt nga ndjekja e asaj që Ai ka mall të na dhurojë. 

"_Sepse ai që nuk e kurseu Birin e vet, por e dha për të gjithë ne, qysh nuk do të na dhurojë të gjitha gjërat bashkë me të?_" (Romakët 8:32)

Na duhet vetëm pak kurajë dhe këmbëngulje. Në fakt ne i kemi me bollëk të dyja në çështjet tona tokësore, por nuk kemi asnjërën prej tyre në të vetmen gjë që ka rëndësi (Luka 10:42).

Disa prej jush, ndoshta mund ta vënë në dyshim se Perëndia mund të gjehet kaq lehtësisht. Në këtë rast mos u mjaftoni me këtë gë po ju them, por provojeni vetë çka propozoj. Sepse jam e bindur se do ta zbuloni që realiteti është shumë më madhështor nga ç'ju kam thënë unë. 

I dashur lexues, lexoje këtë libër të vogël me një shpirt të sinqertë e të ndershëm. Lexoje atë me një mendje të përulur, pa prirjen për të kritikuar. Nëse e bën këtë do të përfitosh vërtet shumë prej tij. Unë e kam shkruar këtë libër me dëshirën që ti të mund t'ja japësh veten tënde tërësisht Perëndisë. 

Të lutem, merre këtë libër me të njëjtën dëshirë në zemër. 

Ky libër nuk ka asnjë qëllim tjetër përveç këtij: të ftojë të thjeshtët dhe ata që janë si fëmijë, t'i afrohen Atit të tyre...një Ati që gëzon tek sheh besimin e përulur të fëmijëve të Tij dhe hidhërohet nga mosbesimi i tyre. 

Prandaj me një dëshirë të sinqertë për shpëtimin tënd, mos kërko gjë tjetër nga ky libër, përveç dashurisë së Perëndisë. Me një shpresë të tillë në zemër pa dyshim që do ta marrësh atë dashuri. 
Nuk them që kjo rrugë është më e mirë se ajo e dikujt tjetër. Unë veç po shpall ndershmërisht, nga përvoja ime dhe e të tjerëve, gëzimin që gjejmë duke e ndjekur Zotin në këtë mënyrë. 

Ka edhe shumë subjekte të tjera që mund t'i kishim prekur, gjëra të një rëndësie të veçantë shpirtërore, por për shkak se nuk lidhen drejtpërdrejtë me subjektin tonë kryesor, të përjetuarit e Jezu Krishtit, ato janë lënë mënjëanë. Këtu nuk do gjeni asgjë ofenduese nëse libri do të lexohet me të njëjtën frymë në të cilën është shkruar. Për më tepër, ata që do ta vënë në provë seriozisht këtë mënyrë, do të shohin se unë kam shkruar të vërtetën.

_O Jezu i shenjtë, vetëm Ti i do të thjeshtët dhe të pafajshmit. Është "pëlqimi Yt, së bashku me bijtë e njeriut të pushosh" (Proverbat 8:3) me ata që janë të gatshëm të bëhen "fëmijë të vegjël!" (Mateu 18:3). Ti je i vetmi që mund ta bësh këtë libërth të ketë ndonjë vlerë. I dashuri Zot, shkruaje atë në zemrat e atyre qe do ta lexojnë dhe drejtoi ata të të ndjekin Ty së brëndshmi. Pikërisht aty Ti qëndron, si në fole, duke pritur provat e dashurisë së tyre, dhe për t'ja rikthyer me dëshmitë e dashurisë Tënde. Oh, është e vërtetë që faji është i tyre që nuk përjetojnë gjithçka. Ti je kaq i gatshëm t'u japësh. E megjithatë, oh Fëmijë i Gjithëfuqishëm, Dashuri e pakrijuar, Fjalë e heshtur dhe Gjithpërmbledhëse, vetëm Ti e ke në dorë të bëhesh i dashuruar, i prekshëm e i kuptueshëm nga gjithkush. Ti mund ta bësh këtë dhe unë e di se Ti do ta bësh në këtë libër të vogël. Sepse ai të përket krejtësisht Ty, ai i tëri doli prej Teje, dhe ai flet vetëm për Ty. _ 

*Jeanne Guyon*

*Grenoble Francë, rreth 1685*

----------


## marcus1

Nga Sipërfaqja në Thellësi

Ndërsa merr në dorë këtë libër, mund të ndiesh se thjeshtë nuk je nga ata njerëz të aftë për një përvojë të thellë me Jezu Krishtin. Shumë të krishterë nuk ndjejnë që janë thirrur për një marrëdhënje të thellë të brëndshme me Zotin e tyre. Por ne jemi të gjithë të thirrur në thellësitë e Krishtit, jo më pak se sa jemi thirrur në shpëtim. 

Kur flas për këtë "marrëdhënje të thellë të brëndshme me Jezu Krishtin", çfarë kam parasysh? Kjo është fare e thjeshtë. Duhet vetëm t'i kthesh dhe t'i dorëzosh zemrën tënde Zotit. Është shprehja e dashurisë për Të brenda zemrës tënde. 

E di që Pali na inkurajon "të lutemi pa pushim" (Selanikasit 5:17). Edhe Zoti gjithashtu na fton të "mbajmë sytë hapur e të lutemi". (Marku 13: 33, 37). Nga këto dy vargje, si edhe nga shumë të tjerë, është fare e qartë se të gjithë ne jetojmë me anë të kësaj përvoje, kësaj lutjeje, po ashtu si jetojmë me anë të dashurisë. 

Njëherë Zoti foli e tha: "të këshilloj të blesh nga unë ar të provuar nga zjarri. Atëhere do të pasurohesh". (Zbulesa 3:18). I dashur lexues, ai ar është për ty. Ky ar mund të bëhet i yti shumë më thjesht nga ç'mund ta mendosh. Ai është për ty. Qëllimi i këtij libri është të të nisë ty në këtë eksplorim e në këtë zbulim. 

Unë po të bëj një ftesë: Nëse je i uritur, eja tek uji i gjallë. Mos shko kot kohën tënde të çmuar duke rrëmihur puse që s'kanë ujë. (Gjoni 7:37; Jeremia 2:13). 

Nëse je i uritur e s'mund të gjesh asgjë për të shuar urinë tënde, atëhere eja. Eja dhe do të ngopesh. 

Ti që je i varfër, eja. 

Ti që je i lënduar, eja. 

Ti që je rrëzuar përtokë nga barra e mjerimit dhe dhimbjes tënde, eja. Ti do të gjesh ngushëllim!

Ti që je i sëmurë dhe ke nevojë për një mjek, eja. Mos ngurro se ke sëmundje. Eja tek Zoti yt dhe tregoja Atij të gjitha sëmundjet e tua dhe atëhere do të shërohesh. 

Eja!

I dashur fëmijë i Perëndisë, Ati yt i ka hapur krahët e dashurisë për ty. Hidhur në krahët e Tij. Ti që ke humbur dhe je larguar tutje si dele, kthehu tek Bariu yt. Ju që jeni mëkatarë, ejani tek Shpëtimtari juaj. 

U drejtohem veçanërisht atyre prej jush që janë të thjeshtë, juve që jeni të pashkollë dhe madje edhe juve që nuk mund as të shkruani e as të lexoni. Ti mund të mendosh se je personi më i paaftë për këtë përjetim të përhershëm të Krishtit, këtë lutje të thjeshtësisë. Ty mund të të duket vetja si më i largëti nga përjetimi i thellë me Zotin; por në fakt Zoti të ka zgjedhur ty veçanërisht! Ti je më i përshtatshmi për ta njohur mirë Atë. 

Askush pra të mos ndjehet i lënë mënjëanë. Jezu Krishti na ka thirrur të gjithëve. 

Oh, mendoj se ka një grup që është lënë mënjëanë!

Mos eja nëse nuk ke zemër. Që ta dish, para se të vish, duhet të bësh diçka: së pari ti duhet t'ja japësh zemrën tënde Zotit. 

"Por unë s'di si t'ja jap zemrën time Zotit". 

Mirë atëhere, në këtë libër të vogël do të mësosh ç'do të thotë t'ja japësh zemrën tënde Zotit dhe si t'ja bësh Atij këtë dhuratë. 

Lërmë të të pyes atëhere, a dëshiron ta njohësh Zotin thellësisht? Perëndia e ka bërë të mundur për ty një përvojë, një rrugë të tillë. Ai e ka bërë të mundur këtë përmes hirit që u ka dhënë të gjithë fëmijëve të Tij të shpëtuar. Ai e ka bërë këtë me anë të Frymës së Tij të Shenjtë. 

Si do të vish ti atëhere tek Zoti për ta njohur Atë thellësisht? Çelësi është lutja. Por unë kam parasysh një lloj të veçantë lutjeje. Është një lloj lutje fare e thjeshtë, e megjithatë është çelësi i përkryerjes dhe mirësisë, gjëra që gjenden vetëm në vetë Perëndinë. Tipi i lutjes që unë kam parasysh, do të të çlirojë nga skllavëria ndaj çdo mëkati. Është një lutje që do të sjellë mbi ty çdo virtyt të Perëndishëm. 

Siç e sheh, e vetmja rrugë për t'u përkryer është të ecësh në praninë e Perëndisë. E vetmja mënyrë që të mund të jetosh në praninë e Tij në një shoqëri të pandërprerë, është me anë të lutjes, por një lloj lutje shumë të veçantë. Është kjo një lutje që të shpie në Praninë e Perëndisë dhe të mban atje gjatë gjithë kohës, një lutje që mnd të përjetohet në çdo rrethanë, vënd apo kohë. 

A ka vërtetë një lutje të tillë? A ekziston vërtet një përvojë e tillë më Krishtin?

Po, ka një lutje të tillë! Një lutje që nuk përzihet me punët e tua, apo me rrjedhën e jetës së përditshme. 

Ka një lloj lutje që mund të praktikohet nga mbretër, priftërinj, ushtarë, punëtorë, fëmijë, gra dhe madje edhe nga të sëmurët. 

Lejomë të nxitoj të them se lutja për të cilën flas nuk është një lutje që del nga mëndja. Është një lutje që fillon në zemër. Ajo nuk vjen nga të kuptuarit apo nga mendimet e tua. Lutja ofruar Zotit vetëm nga mëndja nuk do të ishte e mjaftueshme. Pse? Sepse mëndja jote është shumë e kufizuar. Mëndja nuk mund t'i kushtojë vëmëndje disa gjërave njëkohësisht. Lutja që del nga zemra, nuk ndërpritet nga të menduarit! Unë guxoj të them se asgjë nuk mund ta ndërpresë këtë lutje, lutjen e thjeshtësisë. 

Përveç diçkaje. Dëshirat egoiste mund ta ndërpresin këtë lutje. Por edhe në këtë rast mund të marrim zemër, sepse pasi të jesh gëzuar në Zotin dhe të kesh shijuar ëmbëlsinë e dashurisë së Tij do të shohësh se madje edhe dëshirat e tua egoiste nuk do kenë më fuqi mbi ty. Do të shohësh se është e pamundur të gjesh kënaqësi në gjëra të tjera përveç Tij. 

E kuptoj se disa prej jush ndjejnë se janë të ngadaltë, se nuk kuptojnë shumë gjëra dhe se janë shumë pak frymorë. I dashur lexues, nuk ka asgjë tjetër në këtë univers qëmund të përftohet më lehtësisht se bashkësia me Jezu Krishtin! Zoti yt është më i pranishëm te ti se sa ti vetë je në veten tënde! Për më tepër, dëshira e Tij për të të dhënë Vetveten është më e madhe se dëshira jote për ta pasur Atë. 

Atëhere si të fillosh? Të duhet vetëm një gjë. Duhet të dish se si ta kërkosh Atë. *Kur ta kesh gjetur mënyrën për ta kërkuar Atë, do të zbulosh se kjo rrugë drejt Perëndisë është më e lehtë dhe më e natyrshme se vetë frymëmarrja.*

*Me anë të kësaj "lutje të theshtësisë", këtij përjetimi të Krishtit thellë brënda teje, do mund të jetosh me anë të vetë Perëndisë me më pak vështirësi dhe me më pak ndërprerje se ç'jeton tnai me anë të ajrit që thith. Nëse kjo është e vërtetë, atëhere unë të pyes, a nuk do të ishte mëkat të mos luteshim? Po, do të ishte mëkat. Por pasi të kesh mësuar si ta kërkosh Jezu Krishtin dhe si të mbahesh fort pas Tij, për ty do të jetë aq e lehtë sa nuk do ta lësh më pas dore këtë mardhënje me Zotin tënd.* 

Le të vazhdojmë më tej pra dhe të mësojmë mënyrën e thjeshtë për t'u lutur.

----------


## marcus1

*Nisja*


Do të preferoja të të drejtohesha sikur të ishe një fillestar në Krisht, si dikush që po kërkon ta njohë Atë. Duke bërë kështu, më lejo të të sygjeroj dy mënyra për të ardhur tek Zoti. Të parën do ta quaja "Të lutesh mbi Shkrimin"; të dytën do ta quaja "të vështrosh Zotin" apo "të presësh në praninë e Tij". 

"Të lutesh mbi Shkrimin" është një mënyrë unike e trajtimit ë Shkrimit; ajo përfshin si leximin ashtu edhe lutjen. 

Ja se si duhet të fillosh. 

Eja tek Shkrimi; zgjidh ndonjë pasazh që është i thjeshtë dhe praktik. Pastaj eja tek Zoti. Eja me qetësi dhe përulje. Aty, para Tij, lexo një pjesë të vogël të pasazhit të Shkrimit tek i cili e ke hapur. 

Bëj kujdes ndërsa lexon. Bëje tënden plotësisht, me butësi dhe me kujdes atë çka lexon. Shijoje dhe trete ndërsa lexon. 

Në të kaluarën mundet që ta kesh pasur zakon që, ndërsa lexoje, të hidheshe shumë shpejt nga njëri varg i Shkrimit në tjetrin deri sa të kishe lexuar të gjithë pasazhin, me qëllimin ndoshta, për të gjetur çështjen kryesore të pasazhit. 

Por duke ardhur tek Zoti me anë të "lutjes mbi Shkrimin", nuk duhet të lexosh shpejt, por shumë ngadalë. Nuk duhet të hidhesh nga një pasazh në tjetrin, së paku jo deri sa të kesh ndjerë vetë thelbin e asaj që po lexon. 

Atëhere ti mund të ndjesh dëshirën për ta kthyer në lutje atë pjesë të Shkrimit që të ka prekur. 

Pasi të kesh ndjerë diçka nga pasazhi dhe pasi të jesh i sigurtë se esenca e asaj pjese është nxjerrë dhe kuptimi i saj i thellë ka hyrë brënda teje, atëhere, shumë ngadalë, butësisht dhe me qetësi fillo të lexosh pjesën tjetër të pasazhit. Do të habitesh kur të shohësh se kur koha jote me Zotin ka mbaruar, do të kesh lexuar shumë pak, ndoshta jo më shumë se gjysëm faqe. 

"Të lutesh mbi Shkrimin" nuk gjykohet nga sa shumë lexon, por nga mënyra se si e lexon. 

Nëse do të lexoje shpejt, do të përfitoje shumë pak. Do të ishe tamam si ajo bleta që sa e prek sipërfaqen e një luleje. Ndërsa tani, në këtë mënyrë të leximit si lutje, duhet të bëhesh si bleta që depërton thellë në brendësi të lules. Duhet të zhytesh thellë brënda saj për të thithur nektarin më të thellë. 

Natyrisht që ka edhe një lloj të lexuari të Shkrimit për studiuesit dhe për studim, por ky nuk është ai lloj. Ai lloj i të studiuarit serioz, nuk ka për të të ndihmuar kur të arrish në çështjet që janë hyjnore! Për të pasur një përfitim të thellë të brëndshëm nga Shkrimi, duhet të lexosh kështu siç e kam përshkruar. Zhytu në thellësitë e fjalëve që lexon derisa zbulesa, mu si një aromë e ëmbël, të përhapet mbi ty. 

Jam shumë e sigurtë se nëse ti do të ndjekësh këtë drejtim, pak nga pak do fillosh të përjetosh një lutje shumë të pasur që buron prej qenies sate të brëndshme. 

vazhdon...

----------


## marcus1

Do ishte mirë qi para se me vazhdue me leximin e ktij libri duhet ma par të keni praktikue ate lloj lutje qi thuhet ma sipër: "lutjen mbi Shkrimin"

----------


## marcus1

Le të shohim tani llojin e dytë të lutjes, të cilin e përmënda më sipër. Lloji i dytë i lutjes, të cilin e përshkrova më parë si "të vështrosh Zotin" apo "të presësh në Zotin" mbështetet në Shkrimin gjithashtu, por në fakt nuk është një kohë leximi. 

Ki parasysh se unë po të drejtohem sikur të ishe një i sapokthyer. Kjo është mënyra e dytë për të takuar Krishtin. Dhe kjo mënyrë e dytë, megjithëse ti përsëri do përdorësh Shkrimin, ka një qëllim krejt të ndryshëm nga "të lutesh mbi Shkrimin". Për këtë arsye duhet të veçosh një kohë të caktuar që të mund të vish e të presësh në Të. 

Duke u "lutur mbi Shkrimin" po kërkon të gjesh Zotin në atë çka lexon, në vetë fjalët. Në këtë shteg atëhere, përmbajtja e Shkrimit është ika qëndrore e vëmëndjes. Qëllimi yt është të marrësh nga pasazhi gjithçka që të zbulon Zotin. 

Cili është shtegu i dytë?

Duke "vështruar Zotin", ti vjen tek Zoti në një mënyrë krejt të ndryshme. Ndoshta në këtë pikë duhet të të flas mbi vështirësinë më të madhe që do të hasësh duke pritur Zotin. Kjo ka të bëjë me mendjen tënde. Mendja ka një prirje shumë të fortë për t'u larguar nga Zoti. Prandaj, ndërsa vjen përpara Zotit tënd, për të qëndruar në praninë e Tij e për ta vështruar Atë, përdore Shkrimin për të qetësuar mëndjen. 

Mënyra për ta bërë këtë është vërtet shumë e thjeshtë. 

Së pari, lexo një pasazh nga Shkrimi. Pasi të kesh ndjerë praninë e Zotit përmbajtja e asaj që ke lexuar nuk ka më rëndësi. Shkrimi ja ka arritur qëllimit; ai e ka qetësuar mëndjen tënde; të ka sjellë tek Ai. 

Që ta kesh më të qartë këtë, lejomë të përshkruaj mënyrën në të cilën ti vjen tek Zoti me anë të aktit të thjeshtë të vështruarit dhe të priturit në Të. 

Fillo duke caktuar një kohë të posaçme për të qenë me Zotin. Kur vjen tek Ai, eja me qetësi. Ktheje zemrën tënde nga prania e Perëndisë. Si bëhet kjo? Edhe kjo është fare e thjeshtë. Ktheju Atij me besim. Nëpërmjet besimit ti je i bindur se ke ardhur në praninë e Perëndisë. 

Së dyti, kur të jesh para Zotit, fillo të lexosh ndonjë pjesë të Shkrimit. Ndërsa lexon bëj një pauzë. Ky pushim duhet të jetë shumë i butë. Pusho që të mund të përqëndrosh mendimet tek fryma. Kështu ti përqëndron mëndjen në brendësi, te Krishti. 

(Duhet të kesh gjithmonë parasysh se ti nuk po e bën këtë për të kuptuar atë që ke lexuar. Jo, ti lexon me qëllim që ta largosh mendjen nga gjërat e jashtme dhe ta kthesh në pjesët më të thella të qenies tënde. Nuk ke ardhur për të lexuar apo për të mësuar, por ke ardhur për të përjetuar praninë e Zotit tënd!)

Ndërsa gjëndesh para Zotit, hape zemrën tënde në praninë e Tij. Si? Edhe këtë e bën me anë të besimit. Po, me anë të besimit mund ta mbash zemrën në praninë e Zotit. Tani, duke pritur para Tij, ktheje gjithë vëmendjen drejt frymës tënde. Mos e lejo mendjen të livadhisë. Mëse mendja jote shpërqëndrohet, përqëndrohu sërish në pjesët e brendshme të qenies tënde. 

Do çlirohesh nga shpërqëndrimi, do të çlirohesh nga çdo ngacmim i jashtëm dhe kështu do të afrohesh pranë Perëndisë. 

(Zotin mund ta gjesh vetëm në frymën tënde, në brendësi të qenies tënde, në Shenjtoren e Shenjtoreve, pikërisht këtu rri Ai. Njëherë Zoti premtoi të vijë e të ndërtojë shtëpinë e Tij brenda teje. (Gjoni 14:23). Ai premtoi t'i takonte atje ata që e adhurojnë dhe që e zbatojnë vullnetin e Tij. Zoti do të të takojë në shpirtin tënd. Ishte shën Agustini ai që tregoi se sa shumë kohë kish humbur në fillim të përvojës së tij si i krishterë, duke u përpjekur ta gjente Zotin së jashtmi, në vend që të kthehej e ta kërkonte së brendshmi). 

Pasi zemra jote të jetë kthyer së brendshmi drejt Zotit, ti do kesh njdesinë e pranisë së Tij. Di do jesh në gjëndjeta shquash praninë e Tij në mënyrë më të mbrehtë, sepse shqisat e tua të jashtme janë qetësuar tashmë. Vëmendja jote, nuk është më te gjërat e jashtme apo në mendimet e sipërfaqshme të trurit tënd; në vend të kësaj, heshturazi dhe ëmbëlsisht, mendja jote zotërohet nga ajo çka ke lexuar dhe nga prekja e pranisë së Tij. 

Oh, kjo nuk do të thotë se ti do të mendosh për atë çka ke lexuar, por ti do të ushqehesh nga ajo. Nga dashuria për Zotin, ti e detyron vullnetin tënd ta mbajë mendjen në qetësi përpara Tij. 

Kur ta kesh arritur këtë fazë, duhet ta lejosh mendjen tënde të pushojë. 

Si ta përshkruaj atë që duhet bërë më tej?

Në këtë gjendje paqeplotë, gëlltit çka ke shijuar. Në fillim kjo mund të duket e vështirë, por ndoshta unë mund të të tregoj sa e thjeshtë është. A nuk të ka ndodhur ndonjëherë, të të ketë pëlqyer shija e një ushqimi shumë të shijshëm? Por po të mos ishe i gatshëm ta gëlltisje ushqimin, ti nuk do ushqeheshe. E njëjta gjë është edhe me shpirtin tënd. Në këto çaste të qeta, të thjeshta dhe paqeplotë, gëlltit atë që ke përpara si ushqim. 

Po ngacmimet e jashtme?

Le të themi se mëndja jote fillon të livadhisë. Nëse je prekur thellë nga Fryma e Zotit dhe pastaj ndodh që të shpërqëndrohesh, ji këmbëngulës që ta sjellësh mendjen tënde të shpërqëndruar tek Zoti. Kjo është mënyra më e thjeshtë në botë për të mposhtur ngacmimet e jashtme. 

Kur mendja jote është shpërqëndruar, mos u përpiq ta bindësh atë duke ndryshuar atë që po mendon. Nëse do t'i kushtosh vëmendje asaj që po mendon, mendja jote veç do të irritohet dhe do të trazohet më shumë. Në vend të kësaj, largohu nga mendja jote! Vazhdo me këmbëngulje të kthehesh në praninë e Zotit. Duke bërë kështu, ti do ta fitosh luftën me mendjen tënde të shpërqëndruar megjithëse pa marrë pjesë asnjëherë në mënyrë të drejtprërdrejtë në betejë!

Para se ta mbyllim këtë kapitull do dëshiroja të vija në dukje edhe një apo dy çështje të tjera. 

Le të flasim pak mbi zbulesën hyjnore. Më parë ti mund të kesh pasur zakon që duke lexuar, të kaloje nga një subjekt në tjetrin. Por mënyra më e mirë për të kuptuar dhe për t'i gëzuar tërësisht misteret e fshehura në zbulesën e Perëndisë, është t'i lësh ato të gdhënden thellë në zemrën tënde. Si? Ti mund ta bësh këtë duke u ndalur në atë zbulesë deri sa të ndjesh Zotin. Mos nxito të kalosh nga njëra tek tjetra. Qëndro me atë çka Zoti të ka zbuluar; qëndro aty derisa edhe ndjesia e Zotit të jetë me ty. 

Kur të fillosh këtë ndërmarrje të re, pa dyshim do të zbulosh se sa e vështirë është ta mbash mendjen nën kontroll. Pse ndodh kjo? Sepse për shumë vjet me rradhë, mendja jote është mesuar të bredhë në mbarë botën, ashtu si i pëlqen; kështu që ajo çka po them këtu është diçka që do të shërbejë si disiplinim i mendjes sate. 

Të sigurio që sapo fryma jote të fillojë të mësohet me tërheqjen drejt gjërave të brendshme, ky proçes do të bëhet shumë më i lehtë. 

Ka dy arsye që ta bëjnë gjithmonë e më të lehtë t'ja nënshtrosh mendjen tënde Zotit. Njëra është se pas shumë praktike, mendja do të fitojë zakonin e ri të kthimit thellë së brendshmi. E dyta është se ti ke një Zot të hirshëm!

Dëshira më e madhe e Zotit është të të zbulojë Vetveten dhe me qëllim që ta bëjë këtë, Ai të fal ty hir me bollëk. Zoti të jep përvojën e përjetimit të pranisë së Tij. Ai të prek dhe prekja e Tij është kaq e këndshme saqë tërhiqesh drej Tij më shumë se kurrë.

----------


## marcus1

*Thellësitë edhe për të pashkolluarit*


Dëshiroj t'ja drejtoj këtë kapitull atyre prej jush që ndoshta nuk dinë të lexojnë. Për shkak se nuk di të lexosh, mund të ndjehesh në një pozicion më të dobët se të krishterët e tjerë. Ti mund të ndjehesh i pavlefshëm për të njohur thellësitë e Zotit tënd. Por në fakt, ti je vërtetë i bekuar. Bekimi i pamundësisë për të lexuar qëndron në faktin se lutja mund të bëhet leximi yt! *A nuk e di se libri më i madh është vetë Jezu Krishti? Ai është një libër që është shkruar së brendshmi e së jashtmi. Ai do të të mësojë gjithçka. Lexoje Atë!*

Gjëja e parë që duhet të mësosh i dashur mik është se "mbretëria e Perëndisë është brenda teje" (Luka 17:21)

Kurrë mos kërko për mbretërinë diku tjetër përveçse atje, brenda teje. Pasi të kesh kuptuar se mbretëria e Perëndisë është brenda teje dhe mund të gjendet veç atje, eja tek Zoti.

Ndërsa vjen, eja me një ndjenjë të thellë dashurie, eja tek Ai shumë butësisht, eja tek Ai me një ndjenjë të thellë adhurimi. Ndërsa vjen tek Ai, prano me përulësi se Ai është gjithçka. Shpalli Atij se ti nuk je asgjë. 

Mbylli sytë ndaj gjithçkaje rreth teje; fillo të hapësh sytë e brendshëm të shpirtit tënd duke i kthyer ato mbi frymën tënde. Me një fjalë, përqëndroje vëmendjen plotësisht në pjesët e thella të brendshme të qenies sate. 

Duhet vetëm të besosh se Perëndia jeton brenda teje. Ky besim dhe vetëm ky, do të të sjellë në praninë e Tij të shenjtë. Mos e lejo mendjen të bredhë, por mbaje nën fre sa më shumë të jetë e mundur. 

Pasi të kesh ardhur në praninë e Zotit, qëndro i qetë e urtë para Tij. 

Dhe tani, aty në praninë e Tij, fillo të përsërisësh Lutjen e Zotit. Fillo me fjalën "Atë". Ndërsa bën këtë, lëre kuptimin e plotë të kësaj fjale ta prekë thellë zemrën tënde. Beso se Perëndia që është brenda teje dëshiron vërtet kaq shumë të jetë Ati yt. Zbrazja zemrën tënde Atij, ashtu si një fëmijë ja zbraz zemrën atit të tij. Kurrë mos dysho në dashurinë e thellë që Zoti ka për ty. Kurrë mos dysho në dëshirën e Tij për të të dëgjuar. Thirr emrin e Tij dhe qëndro në heshtje para Tij për ca kohë. Qëndro atje, në pritje që Ai të të zbulojë zemrën e Tij. 

Kur vjen tek Ai, eja si një fëmijë i dobët, i gjithi i zhyer dhe i rrahur keq -  si një fëmijë që është vrarë duke u rrëzuar vazhdimisht. Eja tek Zoti si dikush që nuk kamë forcë në vetvete; eja tek Ai si i pafuqishëm për të pastruar veten tënde. Sill me përulje para syve të Atit gjëndjen tënde për të ardhur keq. 

Ndërsa pret atje para Tij, herë pas here pëshpërit nga zemra një fjalë dashurie për Të dhe një fjalë hidhërimi për mëkatin tënd. Pastaj prit për pak kohë. Pasi të kesh pritur, ti do ta ndiesh se kur është koha për të vazhduar më tej; kur të kete ardhur ky çast, thjeshtë vazhdo Lutjen e Zotit. 

Ndërsa thua fjalët "Ardhtë Mbretëria Jote" thirre Zotin tënd, Mbretin e Lavdisë të vijë e të mbretërojë brënda teje. 

Dorëzoja veten tënde Perëndisë. Jepja veten Perëndisë që Ai të mund të bëjë në zemrën tënde atë që ti ke dështuar të bësh me përpjekjet e tua për kaq kohë. Njihe para Tij të drejtën që Ai ka për të të sunduar. 

Në një pikë të caktuar të këtij takimi me Zotin tënd, ti do të ndiesh thellë në frymën tënde se është koha për të qëndruar në heshtje para Tij. Kur të kesh një ndjesi të tillë, mos kalo te fjala tjetër për sa kohë që kjo ndjesi vazhdon brenda teje. Është Vetë Zoti që po të mban në heshtje. Kur ajo ndjesi e të priturit para Tij të ketë kaluar, vazhdo me fjalët e tjera të Lutjes së Zotit. 

"U bëftë vullneti yt, si në qiell ashtu dhe në tokë". 

vazhdon...

----------


## marcus1

Duke u lutur mbi këto fjalë, përulu para Zotit duke i kërkuar Atij me etje të përmbushë vullnetin e Tij te ti dhe përmes teje. Dorëzoje zemrën tënde në duart e Tij. Dorëzoje lirinë Tënde në duart e Tij. Jepi Zoit tënd të drejtën të bëjë me ty ç'ti pëlqejë Atij. 

A e di cili është vullneti i Perëndisë? 

Vullneti i Tij është që fëmijët e Tij ta duan. Prandaj, kur ti lutesh, "Zot, u bëftë vullneti yt" ti po i kërkon Zotit të të mundësojë ta duash Atë. Kështu pra, fillo ta duash Atë! Dhe ndërsa e bën këtë, përgjëroju Atij të të japë dashurinë e Tij. 

Gjithçka të kam përshkruar do të ndodhë shumë ëmbësisht e plot paqe përgjatë gjithë lutjes. 

Dhe tani le të shohim një mundësi tjetër. Mund të ndodhë që ndërsa je me Zotin të kesh dëshirë ta lësh mënjanë Lutjen e Tij. Ndoshta do të duash të vish tek Ai si tek bariu yt. 

Atëhere eja tek Ai si një dele që vështron bariun për të marrë ushqimin e vërtetë. Ndërsa vjen te Ai, përshpërit diçka të tillë: "Oh, i dashuri Bari, Ti e ushqen grigjën Tënde me Veten Tënde dhe Ti je vërtet buka ime e përditshme."

Është e nevojshme që të sjellësh të gjitha nevojat e tua tek Zoti yt. Por çfarëdo që të bësh, bëje duke besuar një gjë: që Perëndia gjendet brenda teje. 

E kuptoj që mund të jesh një nga ata që kanë një model të caktuar, ose një ritual në lutjet e tyre. Mos e rëndo veten me ritualet që ke mësuar. Nuk është e nevojshme të përdoren lutje të përsërituar apo të mësuara përmëndsh. Në vend të këtyre thjesht përsërit Lutjen e Zotit ashtu siç e kam përshkruar këtu. Kjo do të sjellë fryte të bollshme në jetën tënde.

I dashur fëmijë i Perëndisë, të gjitha konceptet e tua lidhur me imazhin e Perëndisë shumëzohen me zero. Mos u përpiq të përfytyrosh se si është Perëndia. Në vend të kësaj, thjesht beso në praninë e Tij. Kurrë mos u përpiq të përfytyrosh se ç'do të bëjë Perëndia. Nuk ka asnjë mundësi që Perëndia t'u përshtatet koncepteve të tua. E ç'duhet të bësh atëhere? Kërko të ndjekësh Jezu Krishtin duke e vështruar Atë në qënien tënde më të brendshme, në frymën tënde. 

Le ta mbyllim këtë kapitull duke parë një mënyrë të tretë me anë të së cilës mund të fillojmë një takim më të thellë me Zotin tonë. 

Mund të vish tek Zoti duke e konsideruar Atë si Mjekun tënd. Sill te Ai të gjitha lëngimet e tua që Ai të t'i shërojë. Por ndërsa vjen tek Ai, mos eja me ankth ose i paqetë. Ndërsa vjen, pusho kohë pas kohe. Kjo periudhë e të priturit në heshtje para Zotit gradualisht do të rritet! Për më tepër, përpjekjet e tua në lutje, do të vijnë duke u pakësuar. Më ne fund, për ty do të vijë ai çast kur Ai do të marrë kontroll të plotë, e kur ti do t'i jepesh vazhdimisht punës së Perëndisë brenda teje. 

Siç e sheh, ajo @ka filloi si diçka fare e vogël, do të rritet! Ajo do të rritet për t'u bërë njëmarrëdhënie e vërtetë jetësore mes teje dhe Perëndisë së gjallë. 

Kur prania e Zotit të bëhet vërtetë përvoja jote, ti do të zbulosh se pak nga pak ke filluar ta duash këtë heshtje e pushim paqeplotë që vjen me praninë e Tij. 

Ti ndjen një kënaqësi të mrekullueshme nga prania e Tij. 

Ky shijim i mrekullueshëm i pranisë së Tij do të të ndihmojë tani të kalosh në një nivel tjetër lutjeje! Ne do të vazhdojmë me këtë nivel të dytë lutjeje në kapitullin tjetër. Është një thellësi lutjeje që mund të përjetohet nga të gjithë besimtarët, si nga ata të thjeshtët ashtu edhe nga ata të diturit. 

---------------------------------------------------------------

P.S. Të gjithë ju që mund të lexoni mos e kaloni këtë kapitull sepse edhe për ju do jetë një ndihmë e madhe. Mos harroni se deri në shekullin 19 pjesa dërrmuese e popullsisë nuk dinin të lexonin. Jeanne Guyon u drejtohet pikërisht këtyre njerëzve. Megjithatë nëse ky libër i lexohet dikujt që nuk mund të lexojë, do jetë një ndihmë tepër e madhe për ta.

----------


## marcus1

*Niveli i Dytë!*



Tani, ti ke disa njohuri mbi "të lutesh mbi Shkrimin dhe "të vështrosh Zotin" ose të "presësh në praninë e Tij". Le të themi se ti i ke praktikuar këto dy mënyra për të ardhur tek Zoti. Le të themi se ti ke kaluar përmes fazës së vështirë të kësaj praktike dhe ke ardhur në përjetimin real. 

Tani le të vazhdojmë më tej për të parë një nivel më të thellë të përjetimit me Zotin; ë do të thotë një nivel më të thellë lutjeje. Disa e kanë përshkruar këtë nivel tëdytë sipërjetimin e "Besimit dhe qetësisë". Të tjerë i referohen asaj si "Lutja e thjeshtësisë". Unë parapëlqej emrin e dytë. 

Le të themi që ti tashmë je mësuar kaq mirë me lutjen mbi Shkrimin dhe të priturit qetësisht në ndjesinë e pranisë së Zotit, sa këto janë bërë pjesë e jetës tënde. Në është kështu, do të kesh zbuluar se tani është shumë e lehtë të vish tek Zoti dhe të shquash praninë e Tij. Por dëshiroj t'ju kujtoj edhe një herë se ajo ç'ka është shkruar më parë është shkruar për ata që sapo fillojnë ta njohin Krishtin. 

Në fillim të kësaj praktike, ishte shumë e vështirë për ty ta përqëndroje mendjen tënde të shpërqëndruar. Ishte e vështirë të ktheheshe vazhdimisht së brëndshmi tek fryma jote. Pak e nga pak, këto janë bërë shumë më të natyrshme dhe të thjeshta. Tani lutja është shndërruar në diçka të lehtë, të ëmbël dhe të natyrshme dhe një kënaqësi gjithashtu. Gradualisht ti zbulon se lutja është rruga e vërtetë, rruga reale për të gjetur Perëndinë. Dhe pasi e ke gjetur Atë, ti shpall me gëzim, "emri yt është një vaj i parfumuar i derdhur" (Kënga e Solomonit 1:3)

Ti mund të mendosh tani se unë do të të inkurajoj të vazhdosh në këtë shteg të suksesshëm. Por në fakt unë të inkurajoj ta ndryshosh pak kursin tënd. Duke bërë këtë, do të gjëndesh edhe një herë në një pikë që mund të të shkurajojë pak. Të çapitesh në një shteg të ri për të eksploruar Zotin, gjithmonë do të thotë të hasësh disa vështirësi në fillim! Prandaj të inkurajoj të kesh një zemër me besim, duke filluar që nga kjo pikë, sepse nuk duhet të shkurajohesh. Patjetër që do të hasësh ca vështirësi gjatë rrugës, ndërsa kërkon të hysh në një marrëdhënie më të thellë me Zotin. 

Tani, t'i lëmë këto fjalë pas e të shohim këtë nivel të ri lutjeje. 

Para së gjithash, eja në praninë e Zotit nëpërmjet besimit. Ndërsa je aty para Tij, vazhdo të kthehesh së brendshmi drejt frymës tënde derisa mendja jote të përqëndrohet dhe ti të jesh plotësisht i qetë para Tij. Tani, kur e gjithë vëmendja jote është kthyer së brendshmi dhe mendja është përqëndruar tek Zoti, thjesht qëndro në qetësi për pak kohe para Tij. 

Ndoshta ti do të fillosh të kesh një ndjesi të pranisë së Zotit. Nëse është kështu, mos u përpiq të mendosh për asgjë tjetër. Mos u përpiq të thuash asgjë. Mos u përpiq të bësh asgjë. Për sa kohë që vazhdon ndjesia e pranisë së Zotit, vetëm qëndro aty. Qëndro para Tij, pikërisht ashtu siç je. 

Me kohë, vetëdija mbi praninë e Tij do të fillojë të pakësohet. Kur të ndodhë kjo, përshpërit disa fjalë dashurie për Zotin ose thjesht thirr emrin e Tij. Bëje këtë qetësisht dhe butësisht me një zemër plot besim. Duke bërë kështu, ti do të kthehesh edhe një herë në ëbmëlsinë e pranisë së Tij! Do të zbulosh se po rikthehesh në atë vend të ëbël tëkënaqësisë së tejskajshme që sapo ke përjetuar! Pasi ëmbëlsia e pranisë së Tij të jetë kthyer në plotësinë e saj, përsëri qëndro i qetë para Tij. 

Nuk duhet të mundohesh të lëvizësh sa kohë që Ai është pranë. 

Cili është qëllimi? Qëllimi është ky: brenda teje ka një zjarr dhe ky zjarr meket ose rritet. Kur meket duhet t'i frysh lehtë, por veç lehtë ama. Sapo zjarri të ngrihet prapë, mos bëj asnjë përpjekje tjetër. Përndryshe mund ta fikësh flakën. Ky pra është niveli i dytë i lutjes - niveli i dytë në përjetimin e Jezu Krishtit. 

vazhdon...

----------


## marcus1

Kur kjo kohë të ketë mbaruar, qëndro gjithmonë aty në qetësi para Zotit për pak kohë. Gjithashtu, ështëe  rëndësishme që e gjithë lutja jote të bëhet me një zemër me besim. Të luturit me një zemër me besim është më e rënësishme se çdo gjë tjetër që ka të bëjë me lutjen!

Para se ta mbyllim këtë kapitull do të dëshiroja të flisja pak mbi motivin e zemrës tënde për të kërkuar Zotin. 

Tek e fundit, përse vjen tek Zoti? A vjen tek Ai për ëmbëslinë që shijon? A vjen tek Ai sepse ësëhtë kënaqësi të jesh në praninë e Zotit? Lejomë të të sugjeroj një mënyrë më të lartë. 

Ndërsa vjen tek Zoti për t'u lutur, sill një zemër jplot me dashuri të pastër, një dashuri që nuk kërkon asgjë për vete. Sill një zemër që nuk kërkon asgjë nga Zoti, por dëshiron veç t'i pëlqejë Atij dhe të zbatojë vullnetin e Tij. 

Të marrim një shembull. Le të marrim shërbyesin. Shërbyesi kujdeset shumë për padronin e Tij, por nëse e bën këtë vetëm për të marrë ndonjë shpërblim, ai nuk është i denjë për asnjë lloj vlerësimi. Kështu i dashur i krishterë, ndërsa vjen tek Zoti yt për t'u lutur, mos eja për kënaqësi shpirtërore. Madje mos eja as për të përjetuar Zotin tënd. 

Por për çfarë të vish atëhere? Eja vetëm për  t'i bërë qefin Atij. 

Kur je aty, nëse Ai vendos të derdhë ndonjë bekim të madh mbi ty, pranoje. Por nëse në vend të kësaj, mendja jote shpërqëndrohet, përsëri pranoje. Ose nëse ke vështirësi gjatë lutjes, pranoje. Prano me gëzim gjithçka që Ai dëshiron të të japë. Beso që çdo gjë që të ndodh është ajo çë Ai dëshiron të të japë!

Lermë ta përsëris këtë sepse është shumë e rëndësishme! Është veçanërisht e rëndësishme për rritjen tënde në të ardhmen. Beso me anë të besimit që çdo gjë që ndodh është dëshira e Tij për ty në atë çast. 

Kur ti vjen tek Zoti në këtë mënyrë, do të shohësh që fryma jote ka paqe cilado qoftë gjëndja jote. Kur të jesh mësuar të vish tek Zoti në këtë mënyrë, ti nuk do të fyhesh nëse Zoti tërhiqet nga ti. Periudhat e thatësirës frymore, do të jenë për ty njësoj si periudhat e lulëzimit frymor. Ti do t'i trajtosh njësoj ato. Pse? Sepse do kesh mësuar ta duash Perëndinë thjesht për shkak se ti e do Atë, jo për shkak të dhuratave të Tij, e madje, as për praninë e Tij të paçmuar.

----------


## marcus1

*Kapitulli V*


*Periudhat e Thatësirës*



Në kapitullin e katërt ne prekëm pak subjektin e "thatësirave" frymore. Nëse je nisur për në tokat frymore që janë përshkruar në kapitujt e parë, duhet ta kuptosh se përpara të presin kohëra thatësire. Mendoj pra se do të ishte me vend ta vazhdojmë këtë subjekt edhe ca më gjatë. 

Lexues i dashur, duhet ta kuptosh se Perëndia ka veç një dëshirë. Natyrisht, ti nuk mund ta kuptosh kurrë një thatësirë frymore nëse nuk ke kuptuar cila është dëshira e Tij. Dëshira e Tij është që t'ia japë Vetveten atij shpirti që e do me të vërtetë dhe që e kërkon me këmbëngulje. Megjithatë, është e vërtetë se ky Perëndi, i cili dëshiron të të japë Vetveten, shpesh do të fshihet nga ty - nga ty që kaq shumë e kërkon Atë!

Përse e bën Perëndia këtë? I dashur shenjt i Perëndisë, ti duhet të mësosh rrugët e Zotit tënd. Perëndia yt është një Perëndi që e fsheh shpesh Vetveten. Ai e bën këtë me një qëllim. Përse? Qëllimi i Tij është të të nxjerrë nga dembelizmi frymor. Qëllimi i Tij kur largohet prej teje është të të bëjë ta ndjekësh. Zoti Jezus po kërkon për atë të krishter që do të mbetet besnik dhe plot dashuri edhe atëhere kur Ai të jetë larguar prej tij. Nëse Zoti gjen një shpirt të tillë besnik, kur kthehet, Ai e shpërblen besnikërinë e Fëmijës së Tij. Ai derdh mbi atë besnik mirësi të pashtershme dhe përkujdesje të ëmbla dashurie. 

Këtu pra ka diçka që duhet ta kuptosh. Ti do të provosh kohë thatësire frymore. Kjo është pjesë e mënyrës së Zotit. 

Por fakti që do të kesh thatësira frymore nuk është më kryesori. Pyetja më e rëndësishme është çdo të bësh në kohërat e thatësirës frymore? Është koha të mësosh diçka mbi prirjet e tua natyrore. Është e natyrshme që në një kohë të tillë të përpiqesh t'i provosh Zotit besnikërinë tënde ndaj Tij; këtë do ta bësh duke përdorur të gjithë fuqitë e tua. Në mënyrë të pavetëdijshme, ti shpreson që me anë të kësaj vetpërpjekjeje ta bindësh Atë të kthehet më shpejt. 

Jo i dashur i krishter, më beso, nuk është kjo mënyra për t'iu përjgjigjur Zotit tënd në periudhat e thatësirës. 

Por çdo të bësh atëhere? 

Ti duhet të presësh kthimin e të Dashurit tënd me një dashuri të mbushur me durim. Bashkangjiti kësaj dashurie vetmohimin dhe përuljen! Edhe pse Zoti e ka fshehur Vetveten nga ty, qëndro vazhdimisht para Tij. Atje, para Tij, derdhe mbi Të me pasion dashurinë tënde, por gjithmonë ne mënyrë paqeplotë, do të shtoja. 

Kalo ca kohe me Të në adhurim dhe në heshtje respektplotë. Duke pritur në Zotin në këtë mënyrë, ti do t'i tregosh se ti po kërkon Atë dhe vetëm Atë. Pra, do t'i tregosh se nuk është kënaqësia egoiste që ti ndjen në praninë e Tij, shkaku i dashurisë tënde për Të. Ti kështu tregon se nuk është kënaqësia që përjeton, por dashuria jote që të motivon. 

Le të citojmë Apokrifën që flet për periudha të tilla: _Mos ji i paduruar në kohë të thatësirës dhe errësirës; lejo të të ndodhin largimet dhe vonesat e ngushëllimeve të Perëndisë; afroju Atij dhe prit me durim që jeta jote të mund të shtohet e të rinohet._ 

Kështu pra i dashur fëmijë i Zotit, ji i durueshëm në lutjen tënde gjatë këtyre periudhave të thatësirës. 

Më lejo të të bëj një pyetje. Po nëse Zoti do të të thërriste të kaloje gjithë jetën duke pritur kthimin e Tij tek ti? Si do të veproje nëse ky do të ishte shorti që Zoti do të të caktonte për gjithë jetën? Çdo të bëje ti?

Bëj kështu. 

Prit në Të në një frymë të përuljes, në një frymë të braktisjes, me paqe në zemër e me vetmohim. Kaloje kohën në atë lloj të mrekullueshëm lutje të cilën unë e kam shtjelluar në kapitullin e katërt. Eja para Tij qetësisht e plot paqe duke e drejtuar  mendjen tënde në praninë e Tij, megjithëse prania e Tij mund të të braktisë. 

Ndërsa bën këto, shoqëroji me lutje dashurie të dhimbshme e vajtuese dhe me shprehje përmallimi për kthimin e të dashurit tënd. 

Dua të të siguroj se nëse sillesh kështu, do ta kënaqësh shume zemrën e Perëndisë. Një qëndrim i tillë do ta detyrojë Atë të kthehet tek ti shumë më shpejt se çdo gjë tjetër.

----------


## marcus1

*Kapitulli VI*


*Braktisja*

Në fillim të këtij libri ne diskutuam si të njohim thellësitë e Jezu Krishtit. Fillimi ynë ishte fare i thjeshtë. Në fillim ne pamë si të lutesh mbi Shkrimin dhe më pas thjeshtësinë e të vështruarit Zotin. Pasi të kesh ndenjur në këtë nivel të përvojës me Zotin për një kohë të konsiderueshme, atëhere duhet të jesh i gatshëm për të vazhduar në një nivel më të thellë të përvojës me Të dhe në një nivel më të thellë të njohjes së Tij. Por në këtë takim më të thellë me Zotin të cilin e pamë në kapitullin e katërt, ti duhet të shkosh përtej lutjes, ose, për të qenë më të qartë, duhet të shkosh përtej atyre një apo dy herëve në ditë që kishe ndarë për lutje me Zotin. 

Tani, në zemrën tënde, duhet të hyjnë qëndrime krjtësisht të reja kundrejt gjithë jetës tënde. Nëse do ta zgjerosh këtë kohë të vetme lutjeje që ke caktuar për çdo ditë, pjesë të tjera të jetës tënde - madje e gjithë pikpamja jote mbi jetën -  duhet të ndryshojë. Ky qëndrim i ri duhet të vijë për një arsye shumë të veçantë, që ti të mund të shkosh thellë e më thellë në një nivel tjetër me Zotin tënd. 

Për ta bërë këtë, duhet të mbash një qëndrim të ri ndaj vetes tënde, po ashtu si dhe ndaj Zotit; ky duhet të jetë një qëndrim që shkon më thellë se gjithçka tjetër që ke njohur më parë. 

Për ta bërë këtë, po të paraqes një fjalë të re. 

Kjo fjalë është _braktisje_. 

Për të depërtuar më thellë në përjetimin e Jezu Krishtit, kërkohet që ti ta braktisësh krejt ekzistencën tënde, duke ia dhënë atë Perëndisë. Le të marrim si shembull ndodhitë e përditshme të jetës. Ti duhet të besosh plotësisht se rrethanat e jetës tënde, që do të thotë, çdo minutë e jetës tënde, po ashtu si i gjithë drejtimi i jetës tënde - çdo gjë, po, çdo gjë që ndodh - kanë ardhur tek ti nga vullneti e me lejen e Tij. Ti duhet të besosh plotësisht se çdo gjë që të ka ndodhur është nga Perëndia dhe është tamam ajo për çka kishe nevojë. 

A të kujtohet nga një kapitull i mëparshëm se ke parë se si mund të filloje të prezantoheshe me një prirje të tillë? Ti mund të fillosh duke pranuar çdo lloj kohe lutje, qoftë kjo një kohë e lavdishme me Të, apo një kohë ku mnendja jote është e shpërqëndruar, pikërisht si ajo çka Ai dëshironte për ty. Atëhere mëso ta zgjerosh këtë këndvështrim derisa të përfshijë çdo çast të jetës tënde!

Një qëndrim i tillë ndaj rrethanave të jetës tënde dhe një vështrim i tillë me besim ndaj Zotit tënd, do të bëjë që ti të kënaqesh me gjithçka. Pasi ta kesh besuar këtë atëhere ti do fillosh ta marrësh gjithçka që vjen në jetën tënde si të prurë nga dora e Perëndisë, jo nga dora e njeriut. 

A dëshiron ti pra, vërtetë e sinqerisht tja japësh veten tënde Perëndisë?

Atëhere më lejo të të kujtoj se pasi ta kesh bërë këtë dhurim, nuk mund ta marrësh mbrapsht dhuratën. Pasi dhurata është bërë një herë, ajo nuk i përket më dhuruesit. Ky libër i vogël është shkruar për t'ju treguar si të përjetoni thellësitë e Jezu Krishtit, por të njohurit e thellësive të Jezu Krishtit nuk është thjesht një metodë. Është një qëndrim që zgjat gjithë jetën. Është çështja e të qenit i pështjellë nga Perëndia dhe pronë e Tij. 

vazhdon...

----------


## marcus1

Folëm për braktisjen. Braktisja është një çështje e rëndësisë së veçantë nëse do të bësh përpara në të njohurit e Zotit. Braktisja është çelësi për në oborrin e brendshëm - çelësi për në thellësitë e pamata. Braktisja është çelësi për jetën e brendshme frymore. 

Besimitari që di si ta braktisë vetveten në Zotin, shumë shpejt do të përkryhet*

Le të themi se ti e arrite këtë gjendje të braktisjes. Pasi ta kesh aritur këtë gjendje, ti duhet të vazhdosh me këmbëndulje dhe i palëkundur. Përndryshe, të arrish aty dhe të qëndrosh vetëm pak kohë, nuk ka ndonjë vlerë kushedi se çfarë. Të arrish këtë gjëndje dhe të mbetesh aty, nuk është e njëjta gjë. 

Kujdes, mos i vër veshin zërit të asryes. Është e natyrshme që një arsye e tillë të dalë prej teje.  Megjithatë duhet të kesh besim se ti mund ta braktisësh tërësisht vetveten në Zotin,për gjihtë jetën tënde, dhe që Ai do të të japë hir për të qëndruar atje! Duhet të kesh besim në Perëndinë, "shpresë kundër çdo shprese" (Romakët 4:18)

Besimi i fuqishëm sjell braktisje të plotë. 

Ç'është braktisja? Nëse arrijmë ta kuptojmë se ç'është ajo, ndoshta do mund ta zotërojmë më mirë. 

Braktisja është lënia mënjanë e të gjitha përkujdesjeve të tua. Braktisja është të hedhurit tej e çdo nevoje. Kjo përfshin edhe nevojat frymore. Më lejo ta përsëris këtë, se zakonisht nuk kapet lehtë. Braktisja është të lënit mënjanë, përgjithmonë, e të gjitha nevojave të tua frymore. 

Të gjithë të krishterët kanë nevoja frymore; por besimtari që e ka braktisur vetveten në Zotin nuk jepet më pas kuksit e të qenit i vetdijshëm për nevojat frymore. Ne vend të kësaj, ai e lë vetveten krejtësisht në dorë të Perëndisë. 

A e kupton se të gjithë të krishterët janë të thirrur për braktisje? 

Vetë Zoti ka thënë, "mos u merakosni për të nesërmen, dhe Ati juaj qiellor e di që keni nevojë për të gjitha këto" (Mateu 6:32,34) dhe përsëri Shkrimi thotë: "pranoje në të gjitha rrugët e tua, dhe Ai do të drejtojë shtigjet e tua." (Fjalët e urta 3:6) "Besoja Zotit veprimet e tua dhe planet e tua do të realizohen." (Fjalët e urta 16:3) Përsëri tek Psalmet gjejmë: "Vendose fatin tënd tek Zoti, ki besim tek ai dhe ai ka për të vepruar." (Psalmi 37:5)

Braktisja e vërtetë duhet të mbulojë dy botë të tëra, dy mbretëri të tëra. 

Në jetën tënde duhet të ketë një braktisje që të përfshijë të gjitha gjërat e jashtme, praktike. Së dyti, duhet të ketë gjithashtu edhe një braktisje të të gjitha gjërave të brendshme frymore. Duhet të vish tek Zoti dhe të fillosh të heqësh dorë nga gjithçka të përket. Gjithçka që ti ke, duhet të shkojë në duart e Perëndisë. Duhet të harrosh vetveten, dhe që nga ai çast e tutje duhet të mendosh vetëm për Të. 

Duke bërë këtë vazhdimisht, për një periudhë të gjatë kohe, zemra jote do të mbetet e lirë; zemra jote do të jetë e lirë dhe në paqe.

vazhdon...

----------


## marcus1

Si praktikohet braktisja? Ti e praktikon atë çdo ditë, çdo orë dhe çdo çat. Braktisja praktikohet duke e humbur vazhdimisht vullnetin tënd në vullnetin e Perëndisë; duke e kredhur vullnetin tënd në thellësitë e vullnetit të Tij, që të humbasë atje përgjithmonë. 

Po si fillohet? Duhet të fillosh duke refuzuar çdo dëshirë personale që të vjen, sapo të shfaqet pavarësisht sa e mirë është dhe sa e nevojshme mund të duket. 

Braktisja duhet të arrijë një pikë ku ti qëndron krejtësisht indiferent ndaj vetes. Të siguroj se nga një prirje e tillë, do të vijë një rezultat i mrekullueshëm. 

Rezultati i këtij qëndrimi do të të çojë në pikën më të mrekullueshme që mund të mendosh. Është pika ku vullneti yt shpërthen krejtësisht jashtë kontrollit tënd dhe bëhet i lirë për t'u bashkuar me vullnetin e Perëndisë. Ti do të dëshirosh vetëm çka dëshiron Ai, që do të thotë, çka Ai ka dëshiruar përjetësisht. 

Braktisu duke ia dorëzuar vetveten asaj që do Zoti, në gjithçka, pavarësisht se ç'janë, nga vijnë, apo si ndikojnë në jetën tënde. 

Ç'është braktisja? Është të harruarit e të kaluarës; është të lënit e së ardhmes në duart e Tij; është të kushtuarit e së tashmes plotësisht e krejtësisht Zotit tënd. Braktisje do të thotë të kënaqesh me çdo çast që jeton, pavarësisht se ç'përmban ai. Ti kënaqesh sepse e di se pavarësisht se ç'të jep momenti, ai mban brenda, pikërisht në atë çast, planin e përjetshëm të Perëndisë për ty. 

Ti do ta dish gjithmonë se ai çast është shpallja absolute dhe totale e vullnetit të Tij për jetën tënde. 

*Mbaj mend, nuk duhet të fajësosh kurrë njerëzit për asgjë. Çfarëdo që të ndodhë, nuk e kanë sjellë as njerëzit as rrethanat. Duhet të pranosh gjithçka (natyrisht, me përjashtim të natyrës tënde mëkatare) si të ardhur prej Zotit.* 

Dorëzo jo vetëm çfarë të bën Zoti, por edhe përgjigjen tënde ndaj veprimeve të Tij. 

A dëshiron të hysh në thellësitë e Jezu Krishtit? Nëse dëshiron të hysh në këtë fazë më të thellë të njohjes së Zotit, duhet të kërkosh të njohësh jo vetëm një lutje më të thellë, por gjithashtu, braktisjen më të gjitha fushat e jetës tënde. Kjo do të thotë të kalosh gjithmonë e më shumë kohë me Zotin derisa marrëdhënia jote e re të përfshijë 24 orë në ditë braktisje të plotë në Të. Fillo të lejosh Perëndinë të të drejtojë dhe të merret me ty. Bëje këtë pikërisht tani. Detyroje vetveten tënde që ta lejojë Atë të bëjë me ty ashtu siç i pëlen Atij - në jetën tënde të brendshme në përjetimin e Tij dhe gjithashtu në jetën tënde të jashtme, në pranimin e të gjihta rrethanave si të ardhura prej Tij.

----------


## marcus1

*Kapitulli VII*

*Braktisja dhe Vuajtja*


Do të doja të vazhdoja të flisja mbi braktisjen, por në këtë kapitull le të shohim se si një përkushtim i till ndikon në jetën tënde kur në të hyn vuajtja. 

Ti duhet të jesh i duruar në gjithë vuajtjet që të dërgon Perëndia. Nëse dashuria jote për Zotin është e pastër, ti do ta duash Atë njësoj si në Kalvar ashtu edhe në malin Tabor. Zoti Jezus e deshi Atin e Tij në malin Tabor kur u shpërfytyrua, po aq sa Kalvarin kur u Kryqëzua. Edhe ti pra, pa dyshim që duhet ta duash Zotin njëlloj edhe në Kalvar, sepse pikërisht atje ai e shfaqi më së shumti dashurinë e Tij.

Ka mundësi që ti të gabosh përsa i përket braktisjes tënde në Zotin. Ti mund ta braktisësh vetveten në Zotin duke shpresuar dhe duke pritur gjithmonë që të kujdeset, të të dojë dhe të të bekojë frymërisht. Ti që ja ke dhënë vetveten Zotit gjatë një periudhe të tillë të kënaqshme, të lutem ki parasysh se nëse ia dhe vetveten Atij për të qenë i bekuar dhe i përkëdhelur, nuk und të kthehesh e ta marrësh prapë jetën tënde në një periudhë tjetër.....kur të kryqëzojnë!

As mos shpreso të gjesh ngushëllim tek njerëzit kur të kanë vënë në kryq. Çdo ngullëllim që të vjen, kur ti po përjeton kryqin, të vjen nga Zoti. 

Duhet të mësosh të duash kryqin. Ai që nuk e do kryqin nuk i do gjërat e Perëndisë. (Mateu 16:23). Është e pamundur që ti ta duash Zotin pa dashur kryqin. Është e pamunudur që ti ta duash Zotin pa dashur kryqin. Besimtari që e do kryqin, zbulon se edhe gjërat më të hidhura që i ndodhin në jetë, janë të ëmbla. Shkrimi thotë, "për shpirtin e uritur, çdo gjë e hidhur është e ëmbël. (Fjalët e urta 27:7)

Sa dëshiron ti të kesh uri për Perëndinë? Ti do kesh uri për Perëndinë dhe do ta gjesh Atë, në të njëjtën masë që ke uri për kryqin. 

Ja një parim i vërtetë frymor që Zoti nuk do ta mohojë: Perëndia na jep kryqin dhe pastaj kryqi na jep Perëndinë. 

Siç e sheh, tashmë kemi dalë jashtë caqeve të një kohe të caktuar për lutje; kemi kapërcyer tani, në kufinj të rinj, që përfshijnë gjithë përvojën e besimtarit. Le ta themi këtu, tani: Të jesh i sigurtë se një përparim i brendshëm frymor do të vijë vetëm pasi të kesh ecur vërtet përpara në përjetimin e kryqit. Braktisja në Krisht dhe përjetimi i kryqit, janë gjithmonë të lidhura me njëra-tjetrën.

Atëhere si do të sillesh ndaj vuajtjes? Ose ta marrim ndryshe, so to t'i përgjigjesh punës së Zotit me kryqin në jetën tënde?

Duhet të përgjigjesh kështu: sapo që diçka vjen tek ti në formën e vuajtjes, mu në atë çast, diku brenda teje do ngrejë kokë natyrshëm prirja për të rrezistuar. Kur të vijë ky çast, menjëherë doëzoju Perëndisë. Pranoje çështjen. Në atë çast jepja vetveten Atij si një sakrificë. 

Duke bërë kështu, ti do të bësh një zbulim të mrekullueshëm. Ky zbulim është: kur kryqi vjen në jetën tënde, nuk është aq i rëndë sa i trembeshe. Merre si është nga Perëndia, çfarëdo që të jetë. Bara është shumë më e hehtë kështu. 

Pse kryqi është më i lehtë kur pranohet në këtë mënyrë? Sepse ti do ta kesh dëshiruar kryqin dhe do ta kesh pregatitur veten për të pranuar gjithçka që vjen nga dora e Zotit. 

Mos i keqkupto këto fjalë. Unë nuk të kam përshkruar një mënyrë për t'i shpëtuar kryqit. Megjithëse ti e braktis tërësisht vetveten në Zotin dhe i dorëzohesh krejtësisht vuajtjes, kjo nuk do të bëjë që ti të mos e ndiesh peshën e kryqit. Nëse nuk e ke ndjerë kryqin, atëhere nuk ke vuajtur. Të ndiesh dhimbjen e vuajtjes, është një nga pjesët kryesore të vuajtjes. Dhimbja është një aspekt i pashmangshëm i kryqit. Pa të, kryqi nuk mund të kuptohet. Dhimbja është endur në natyrën e kryqit. Dhimbja është në qendër të njohjes së vuajtjes. Mos harro të lutem që Zoti yt zgjodhi të duronte dhunën më ekstreme që mund të shkaktonte kryqi. Nganjëhere do ta mbartësh kryqin në çaste dobësie; herë të tjera do ta mbartësh në çaste force. Por qoftë në dobësi, qoftë në fuqi, mbarte atë! Dobësia dhe fuqia duhet të jenë njësoj për ne, përderisa kryqin e mbartim me vullnetin e Perëndisë.

----------


## marcus1

*Kapitulli VIII*

*Braktisja dhe Zbulesa*



Le të vazhdojmë të vështrojmë çështjen e braktisjes. 

Disa kanë bërë pyetjen: "Nëse unë e braktis krejtësisht vetveten në Zotin, a do të thotë kjo se unë nuk do të kem zbulesë të re të Jezu Krishtit?"

A i jep fund braktisja zbulesës?

Jo! Përkundrazi, braktisja është mjeti që Zoti do ta përdorë për të të dhënë një zbulesë. Zbulesa që do të të jepet, do të vijë më shumë si realitet  sesa si njohuri. Kjo bëhet e mundur vetëm me anë të braktisjes. 

Duhet të kesh parasysh se në kë po e braktis vetveten. 

Ti e bratkis vetveten në Zotin Jezus. Është Zoti të cilin ti do ta ndjekësh si Rruga; Zoti që ti do ta dëgjosh si e vërteta dhe pikërisht nga ky Zot, do të marrësh Jetë. (Gjoni 14:6) Nëse ti e ndjek Atë si Rruga, do ta dëgjosh Atë si e Vërteta dhe Ai do të të sjellë ty jetë, si Jeta. 

Ndërsa te ti vjen zbulesa, ndodh diçka; Jezu Krishti e gdhend Vetveten mbi shpirtin tënd. Çdo herë që Ai vjen tek ti, Ai lë një gjurmë të re e të ndryshme të natyrës së Tij mbi ty. 

Shumë shpejt, mbi qënien tënde do të jenë gdhendur shprehje të ndryshme të natyrës së Tij. 

Ndoshta ti ke dëgjuar se duhet të mendosh mbi përjetimet e ndryshme të Jezu Krishtit. Por është shumë më mirë për ty që t'i mbartësh brenda vetes këto përjetime të Jezu Krishtit. 

Kështu ndodhi në jetën e Palit. Ai nuk meditoi me vuajtjet e Krishtit; ai nuk u mor me studimin e gjurmëve të vuajtjeve në trupin e Zotit. Në vend të kësaj, Pali mbarti mbi trupin e tij përjetimet e Zotit. Ai madje tha, "unë mbaj shenjat e Zotit Jezus në trupin tim" (Galatasi 6:17). A ndodhi kjo vetëm duke i vëzhguar këto shenja? Jo. Vetë Jezu Krishti e kish gdhendur Vetveten mbi Palin. 

Kur Jezusi gjen një besimtar që është braktisur tërësisht në Të në gjithçka të jashtme dhe në gjithçka të brendshme, shpesh Ai do të zgjedhë t'i japë këtij personi zbulesa të posaçme të natyrës së Tij. Nëse përvoja jote do të ish e tillë, pranoji këto zbulesa me një zemër mirënjohëse. 

Gjithmonë prano gjithçka nga Ai me një zemër mirënjohëse, pavarësisht nga se çfarë zgjedh të të dhurojë. 

Le të themi se Zoti të jep një zbulesë të veçantë. Cili duhet të jetë qëndrimi yt? Duhet ta pranosh zbulesën si do të kishe pranuar gjithçka tjetër prej Tij. 

Ka të krishterë të cilëve Perëndia u ka dhënë ndonjë zbulesë mbi Vetveten dhe kjo zbulesë u ka sjellë atyre gëzim për vite të tëra. Me fjalë të tjera, Zoti do të të japë ndonjëherë një zbulesë aq të fuqishme mbi Vetveten, sa përvoja e asaj të vërtete të vetme do të jetë fuqia jote për vite të tëra. 

Gjatë asaj kohe, ti tërhiqesh gjithmonë e më shumë së brendshmi drejt Perëndisë. Kjo është e mrekullueshme. Ti duhet t'i mbetesh besnik asaj zbulese për sa kohë që ajo zgjat. 

Por ç'ndodh kur kjo zbulesë fillon e tretet; çdo të bësh kur ajo të mos sjellë më gëzimin që sillte njëherë? Kur të ndodhë kjo, thjesht do të thotë se Perëndia ka vendosur se është më mirë t'i japë fund asaj përvoje. Cili duhet të jetë qëndrimi yt? Ti duhet të lejosh që ajo të merret lirisht nga ty. Lëre mënjëanë. Zoti dëshiron të kalojë në një kuptim më të thellë e më qëndror të Vetvetes. Pranoji njësoj të gjitha. Braktise vetveten edhe në çështjet e zbulesës. Ji gjithmonë i gatshëm të jepesh ndaj asaj që duket të jetë vullneti i Tij. Mos ki dëshirë tjetër në jetë përveç dëshirës për ta ndjekur Atë me pasion dhe për të qenë gjithmonë me Të. Mëso çdo të thotë të asgjësohesh vazhdimisht përpara Zotit tënd. 

Mëso, pasi ta kesh bërë këtë, t'i pranosh njësoj të gjitha dhuratat e Tij, qofshin ato dritë apo errësirë. Trajtoje njësoj si pjellorinë ashtu dhe shterpësinë. 

Qoftë dobësia apo fuqia, ëmbëlsia apo hidhërimi, tundimi, hutimi, dhimbja, kapitja, paqartësia apo bekimi, pranoji të gjitha njësoj si nga dora e Zotit. Asnjëra nga këto nuk duhet ta ndryshojë kursin tënd, qoftë edhe për një çast. 

Një fjalë të fundit për zbulesën. 

Zoti të jep edhe disa zbulesa të cilat ti je i pazoti t'i kuptosh. Mos e humb toruan; nuk ke arsye për t'u shqetësuar. Thjesht duaj Zotin. Kjo dashuri përfshin në vetvete përkushtimin ndaj Tij. Nëse ti i je dhënë Perëndisë dhe vetëm Perëndisë, atëhere ti nuk do ta kesh të vështirë të shohësh Jezu Krishtin të të zbulohet në gjihtë plotësinë e natyrës së Tij. Ndonjë pjesë e zbulesës së Tij mbi Vetveten, mund të jetë krejt e qartë, ndonjë pjesë tjetër e asaj zbulese mund të mos jetë edhe aq e qartë. 

Pranoji të dyja njësoj. Çdokush që e do Perëndinë, do çdo gjë që i përket Atij. Ti gëzohesh me pjesën e zbulesës së Tij që nuk e kupton, njësoj siç gëzohesh me pjesën e asaj zbulese të cilën e kupton. 

Nëse e do Atë, ti do gjithçka të Tijën.

----------


## marcus1

*Kapitulli IX*

*Braktisja dhe Një Jetë e Shenjtë*



Cili është rezultati i të ecurit vazhdimisht përpara Perëndisë në një gjendje braktisjeje? Rezultati përfundimtar është shenjtëria. Pasi ta kesh bërë pjesë të jetës këtë marrëdhënie me Perëndinë, shenjtëria mund të arrihet lehtë. 

Ç'kuptojmë me shenjtëri? Shenjtëria është diçka që vjen nga Perëndia. Nëse ti to ta mësosh këtë mënyrë të thjeshtë për të përjetuar Zotin, ti do ta bësh tëndin Perëndinë. Dhe kur ta bësh tëndin Atë, ti do të trashëgosh të gjitha trajtat e Tij. Ky është shenjtërimi: sa më shumë e bën tëndin Perëndinë, aq më shumë bëhesh si Ai. 

Por ky duhet të jetë një shenjtërim që është rritur brenda teje. Nëse shenjtërimi nuk vjen nga thellë brenda teje, ai është vetëm një maskë. Vetëm pamja e jashtme e shenjtërimit është po aq e ndryshueshme sa rrobat. Por kur shenjtërimi krijohet te ti nga Jeta që është thellë brenda teje, atëhere ky shenjtërim është i vërtetë, i qëndrueshëm dhe esenca e pastër e Zotit. "Tërë shkëlqim është brenda e bija e mbretit" (Psalmi 45:13)

Po si arrihet shenjtërimi atëhere?

I krishteri që ka mësuar të braktiset në Jezu Krishtin dhe që ecën në një jetë të braktisjes në Të, praktikon shenjtërimin e shkallës më të lartë. Por ti nuk do ta dëgjosh kurrë një njeri të tillë të shpallë se ka botë frymore të veçantë. Pse? Sepse ai i krishter është bashkuar totalisht me Perëndinë. Është vetë Zoti i cili po e drejton këtë besimtar në këtë praktikë të thellë shenjtërimi. 

Zoti është shumë xheloy për çdo shenjt që është braktisur tërësisht në Të. Ai nuk e lejon atë besimtar të ketë ndonjë kënaqësi tjetër përveç Tij. 

A është braktisja e vetmja gjë e nevojshme për të na sjellë shenjtërim? Jo, por nëse ti ndjek me besnikëri çdo gjë që kemi thënë deri tani, shenjtërimi do të vijë. Por mos harro se vuajtja përfshihet në përvojën e braktisjes. Është zjarri i vuajtjes ai që do të nxjerrë arin e shenjtërimit. 

Mos ki frikë se nuk do kesh dëshirë të ecësh kësaj rruge. Në nivelin e përvojës për të cilinj po flas, ka një etje për vuajtje. Të krishterët e tillë, digjen nga dashuria për Zotin. Në fakt nëse do t'u lejohej të ndiqnin dëshirat e tyre, ata do t'u nënshtroheshin një disipline të fortë, madje një vetmohim të tepruar. Kur një dashuri e tillë zë e digjet brenda zemrës së një besimtari, ai s'mendon për gjë tjetër veç si t'i pëlqejë Zotit të tij të dashur. Ai fillon ta lerë veten, jo, shumë më tepër se kaq, në dashuri me Zotin, ai madje e harron fare vetveten. Ashtu si rritet dashuria për Zotin, po ashtu rritet edhe urrejtja për jetën e unit të tij. 

Mësofshi këtë shteg!

Oh, nëse kjo mënyrë e thjeshtë lutjeje, ky përjetim i thjeshtë i Jezu Krishtit të mund të përvetësohej nga fëmijët e Zotit, e gjithë kisha e Perëndisë do të reformohej fare lehtë. 

Kjo mënyrë lutjeje, kjo marrëdhënie e thjeshtë me Zotin tënd, është shumë e përshtatshme për çdokënd; është po aq e përshtatshme për të mefshët dhe të paditurit, sa edhe për të shkolluarit. Kjo lutje, kjo përvojë që fillon kaq thjeshtë, në fund kthehet në dashuri krejtësisht të braktisur në Zotin. 

Kërkohet vetëm një gjë - dashuri. 

Shën Agustini ka thënë, "Dashuro, pastaj bëj si të duash", sepse kur ke mësuar të duash, as që do të kesh dëshirë të bësh gjëra që mund ta fyenin Atë që ti do.

----------


## marcus1

*Kapitulli X*

*Të Jetuarit së Brendshmi*



Kapitullin e fundit e mbyllëm duke thënë se besimtari i cili është krejtësisht i dashuruar me Zotin,as nuk i dëshiron gjërat që mund ta fyejnë objektin e dashurisë së tij. Unë do të vazhdoj më tej duke thënë se vetëm meanë të braktisjes është e mundur të arrihet një fitore e plotë në nënshtrimin e shqisave dhe dëshirave të tua. 

Pse ndodh kështu? 

Në fakt arsyeja është shumë e qartë. Para së gjithash, duhet të kuptosh si funksionojnë pjesët e tua të brendshme. Nga e marrin jetën dhe energjinë pesë shqisat e tua? Nga shpirti. Është shpirti ai që u jep jetë dhe energji pesë shqisave të tua; dhe kur shqisat e tua zgjohen, nga ana e tyre ato stimulojnë dëshirat. Si mund të flasim për një fitore të plotë mbi pesë shqisat dhe mbi pasionet dhe dëshirat që lindin prej tyre?

Nëse trupi yt do ishte i vdekur, ti nuk do të ishe i aftë të ndieje dhe natyrisht nuk do të kishe dëshira. Po pse? Pse trupi nuk do të kishte dëshira? Sepse ai do të ishte i shkëputur nga shpirti. Pra po e përsëris, ndjenjat dhe shqisat e tua, e marrin fuqinë nga shpirti. 

Të krishterët janë përjpjekur të gjejnë shumë mënyra për t'i mposhtur dëshirat e tyre. Ndoshta përpjekja më e zakonshme ka qenë disiplina dhe vetmohimi. Por pavarësisht se sa i rreptë mund të jetë vetmohimi yt, ai nuk do t'i mposhtë kurrë plotësisht shqisat e tua. 

Jo, vetmohimi nuk është zgjidhja!

Edhe kur ai duket të ketë patur efekt, ajo që vetmohimi ka arritur është në të vërtetë vetëm ndryshimi i shprehjes së jashtme të atyre dëshirave. 

Kur merresh me gjërat e jashtme, ti në të vërtetë po largon shpirtin nga fryma. Sa më shumë që shpirti yt përqëndrohet në këto gjëra të jashtme, aq më larg zhvendoset ai nga qendra dhe nga vendi i Tij! Rezultati i këtij lloji vetmohimi, është e kundërta e asaj çka prisje ti. Fatkeqësisht, kjo i ndodh gjithmonë një besimtari kur jeta e tij jetohet në sipërfaqe. 

Nëse ti përqëndrohesh në dëshirat e natyrës tënde të jashtme -  duke i kushtuar vëmendje atyre - ato vijnë duke u shtuar. Në vend që të nënshtrohen, fitojnë më shumë fuqi. Nga e gjithë kjo mund të arrijmë në përfundimin se megjithëse vetmohimi mund ta dobësojë vërtet trupin, ai nuk mund të zhdukë kurrë mprehtësinë e shqisave. 

Atëhere, cila është shpresa jote?


vazhdon...

----------


## marcus1

Do doja të komentoja mbi postimin e mësipërm. Në atë shkrim del qartë ndryshimi mids shpirtit dhe frymës. Duket qartë se shpirti ka më shumë kuptim negativ se sa pozitiv dhe se njeriu duhet të clirohet nga produktet e shpirtit. Ndërsa fryma ka vetëm kuptim pozitiv pasi është mjeti i vetëm me të cilin njeriu mund të komunikojë me Zotin. Është vendi ku vetë Zoti banon. 

Nëse përkthimi i frymës, pra i "spirit" apo "pneuma" do përkthehej shpirt, si do mund të përkthehej kjo fjali?  "...ti në të vërtetë po largon shpirtin nga fryma". Me siguri këtu do të vështirësoheshim të kuptonim, pasi do thonim "... ti në të vërtetë po largon shpirtin nga shpirti" Prandaj mendoj se është e domosdoshme të dimë diferencën midis frymës dhe shpirtit.

----------

